# "Prairie Style" Rhodium Retro FP



## akbar24601 (Jun 23, 2009)

Kinda funny, Mike had asked not too long ago in my "Windowz" post when I was going to try an FLW(Frank Lloyd Wright) inspired design. Well, I already had. Not too long ago, Dawn had introduced the idea to me. At the time I had no idea what "Prairie style" was. Now, I suppose I do.

This is an Rhodium Retro FP. The blank consists of Mahogany, Walnut, Maple, Olivewood, Purpleheart and Black Veneer. BLO/CA finish.

By no stretch of the imagination is this pen perfect. I am very pleased with it as my first try at this sort of thing, but, I am also learning alot from it.

Thanks for checkin' it out. Comments and Criticism welcome.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 23, 2009)

That's cool. Can you do a tutorial?


----------



## ngeb528 (Jun 23, 2009)

Fantastic Steve. I want to be you when I grow up.:wink::biggrin:


----------



## akbar24601 (Jun 23, 2009)

wolftat said:


> That's cool. Can you do a tutorial?



*DAMN YOU NEIL!!!!! Am I gonna have to make you another pen, cause you sure know how to make me laugh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (Jun 23, 2009)

wolftat said:


> That's cool. Can you do a tutorial?


 
ROFLMAO
 

Steve , that pen would go perfectly in the house of my dreams . Always loved FLW inspired furniture and architectural designs .
Awesome pen !!!


----------



## akbar24601 (Jun 23, 2009)

ngeb528 said:


> Fantastic Steve. I want to be you when I grow up.:wink::biggrin:


*Careful what you wish for Nancy!!!!! I haven't even finished growing up yet!!!* *Besides, last time I checked, being me is highly overrated!!!*


----------



## bitshird (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice pen Steve!! Now lets see some Buckminster "Bucky" Fuller style Oh and please do a tutorial on it :wink::wink::wink::beat-up: Seriously that is some beautiful segmenting absolutely beautiful, thanks for showing us more awe inspiring work


----------



## mick (Jun 23, 2009)

akbar24601 said:


> Kinda funny, Mike had asked not too long ago in my "Windowz" post when I was going to try an FLW(Frank Lloyd Wright) inspired design. Well, I already had. Not too long ago, Dawn had introduced the idea to me. At the time I had no idea what "Prairie style" was. Now, I suppose I do.
> 
> This is an Rhodium Retro FP. The blank consists of Mahogany, Walnut, Maple, Olivewood, Purpleheart and Black Veneer. BLO/CA finish.
> 
> ...


Steve, That's sweet! It fairly screams FLW meets Tiffany. My wife has been after me to do some pens along similar lines but all the designs I've come up with haven't quite done it for me.....yours however struck a cord when I saw it. I hope in light of all that's going on "in another thread" you don't mind me borrowing your design as a springboard. If and when I do post any pictures I'll be sure and give credit where credit is due.
Mike
BTW...Neil owes me a cleaning of my comp screen. I spewed Pepsi all over it at his tutorial comment!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cool idea and well done.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 23, 2009)

The tutorial left me completely clueless.

Where is the U-tube???


The pen IS excellent, Steve.  Should you do another at any time, you may want to look up FLW.  I don't believe his patterns ever went downward.  (I could be wrong, but my recollection was that all arrows pointed UP).  

Please include that in the appendix to the U-tube.  TIA!!!   BFF!!!


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 23, 2009)

Steve, another beauty!! Now about that tutorial, I'm one of those that has to have their food masticated!!:biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (Jun 23, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> Should you do another at any time, you may want to look up FLW. I don't believe his patterns ever went downward. (I could be wrong, but my recollection was that all arrows pointed UP).


 When the pen is posted and being used, the arrows are all pointing up. He knows what he's doing.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 23, 2009)

I DID find a window where the arrows pointed down.  It is possible.

Would love to post, but it says it is copyrighted and I have been down that road in the past.  BIG STOP sign.

In any event, FLW did use arrows both ways.


----------



## mbroberg (Jun 23, 2009)

That is an awesome looking pen!  I too would love to see a tutorial.


----------



## akbar24601 (Jun 23, 2009)

wolftat said:


> When the pen is posted and being used, the arrows are all pointing up. He knows what he's doing.



A fine observation Neil!!! You are slick! Who should be the lawyer??!!



ed4copies said:


> I DID find a window where the arrows pointed down.  It is possible.
> 
> Would love to post, but it says it is copyrighted and I have been down that road in the past.  BIG STOP sign.
> 
> In any event, FLW did use arrows both ways.



Confirmed. I checked it out too Ed, whew, I done it right!!! :biggrin::beer:


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't care where the arrows point, that's terrrrrrrifffffic looking.


----------



## mick (Jun 23, 2009)

ed4copies said:


> The tutorial left me completely clueless.
> 
> Where is the U-tube???
> 
> ...


 
Ed sorry to be the bearer of bad news but Wright went both ways 
I have a knock off of this, but this is his original design.

http://www.maclinstudio.com/arandcrprart2.html


----------



## CaptG (Jun 23, 2009)

You sure do make it seem easy knockin them super pens out one after another.  Keep 'em comming buddy.  Awesome work.


----------



## CSue (Jun 23, 2009)

Another great pen maker!  Another great pen.  

I don't know if its the photo or me, but I can't see anything wrong with it.  Doesn't that make it perfect? Or did you forget the install a nib?


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 24, 2009)

That is an awesome pen.


----------



## wolftat (Jun 24, 2009)

CSue said:


> Another great pen maker! Another great pen.
> 
> I don't know if its the photo or me, but I can't see anything wrong with it. Doesn't that make it perfect? Or did you forget the install a nib?


 I don't think any pen, no matter how nice it is will ever be perfect in the eyes of the artist, that's part of what keeps us making nicer ones. This one is damned close.


----------



## aggromere (Jun 24, 2009)

wow that is a really pretty pen.


----------



## philb (Jun 24, 2009)

Love the design of that! Must of took hours to make.

Where did you get the Rhodium Retro from? As the ones i have from CSUSA don't have the gold accents, but black?

PHIL


----------



## mickr (Jun 24, 2009)

what's to criticize? Yikes, it is gorgeous..I have made many stained glass panels in FLR type designs, and a while back I was sitting with some design books, wondering if I could incorporate a design on a pen...WOW you did a superb job and beat me to the punch


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 24, 2009)

Outstanding pen, beautiful work.


----------



## watchman7 (Jun 24, 2009)

Great, great craftsmanship. Beautiful pen. Very inspiring.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 24, 2009)

Steve,
That is awesome.  Way to step up to the next(?????) level.  That pen is terrific.


----------



## VisExp (Jun 24, 2009)

Beautiful work as always Steve!


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jun 24, 2009)

Nothing more to be said that hasn't been said already, but I have to add my kudos, too.  A beautiful pen!


----------



## wolftat (Jun 24, 2009)

philbaldwin said:


> Love the design of that! Must of took hours to make.
> 
> Where did you get the Rhodium Retro from? As the ones i have from CSUSA don't have the gold accents, but black?
> 
> PHIL


 I believe you can get the Rhodium retros from Aaron in the business classifieds.


----------



## akbar24601 (Jun 24, 2009)

philbaldwin said:


> Love the design of that! Must of took hours to make.
> 
> Where did you get the Rhodium Retro from? As the ones i have from CSUSA don't have the gold accents, but black?
> 
> PHIL



Sorry, that was my bad. I sent Phil a pm to answer and should have posted here.

Neil, you are right if by Aaron you mean Aaron from LauLau. I ordered my kits from their site: www.laulauwood.net


----------



## workinforwood (Jun 24, 2009)

The purpleheart split in the band I"m not crazy about.  You are not here, so put your own hands together and clap for yourself for me.  It's a great looking pen!


----------



## Rangertrek (Jun 24, 2009)

*Super!*

As a fan of FLW (since architecture school) that is a great pen and adaptation of the prairie style.  Enen the wood selection fits the theme.
I can only hope one day to even try something like that.

One of the best pens I have seen, even with the little imperfections.  BTW, where are the imperfections?

let me know if you decide to produce any of those blanks for sale.


----------



## desertyellow (Jun 24, 2009)

That's enough to make the Green and Green 
Green with envy.
Nicely played.


----------



## broitblat (Jun 24, 2009)

Beautiful work as usual -- a great design that appears to be expertly rendered.  Thanks for sharing.

  -Barry


----------



## thewishman (Jun 24, 2009)

NPGJ.




Very beautiful! Nice use of materials and excellent source of inspiration. You knocked it out of the park!


----------



## Russianwolf (Jun 24, 2009)

Now that's what I'm talking about Steve. Outstanding!!!!


----------



## makaiolani (Jun 25, 2009)

This is a beautiful pen!


----------



## PR_Princess (Jun 28, 2009)

Steve, what happened to the Z man? I almost missed this!

Beautiful job, and beautiful pen!!! I think that warmth of wood really compliments this design well and you did a super job! I'm still shaking my head in amazement that you could do something this outstanding on the first try!!!

BTW..wasn't this supposed to be _my_ blank???? :tongue::wink::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## skiprat (Jun 28, 2009)

Superb workmanship there Steve!!!! You did an incredible job of keeping everything in line.!!! Well done:biggrin:

If Niel asks for one more £$&&%£"!!! tutorial, I'm gonna come over there and shoot him myself:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## akbar24601 (Jun 28, 2009)

*First and foremost, thank you all for your very kind and encouraging words! They truly do mean alot to me. A huge, huge, huge thank you to Dawn, after all, it was her idea :wink:
*


mick said:


> I hope in light of all that's going on "in another thread" you don't mind me borrowing your design as a springboard. If and when I do post any pictures I'll be sure and give credit where credit is due.
> Mike
> BTW...Neil owes me a cleaning of my comp screen. I spewed Pepsi all over it at his tutorial comment!



*Mike, I don't mind at all, just be sure to do your part to it, make it your own and leave me in the dust! Certainly, giving credit where credit is due belongs to FLW.

As for Neil, He sure cracks me up!!! Good luck collecting on that screen cleaning!!!*:biggrin:



Rollerbob said:


> Steve, another beauty!! Now about that tutorial, I'm one of those that has to have their food masticated!!:biggrin:



*I'm chewin' Bob, I'm chewin'!!!*:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



wolftat said:


> When the pen is posted and being used, the arrows are all pointing up. He knows what he's doing.



*I wish I did Neil! Then I'd really be dangerous!!!*



Rangertrek said:


> let me know if you decide to produce any of those blanks for sale.



*Don't quite know as of yet if I'm gonna go that far but I'll sure let you know if I do.*



PR_Princess said:


> I'm still shaking my head in amazement that you could do something this outstanding on the first try!!!
> 
> BTW..wasn't this supposed to be _my_ blank???? :tongue::wink::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:



*Yeah, I usually nail 'em on the first try and then do a great job screwing up all the ones after that!!! Figure that one out!!!

Yes, you certainly do deserve it! Be patient with me, the last one I was making for you I screwed up and still have to remake!*:biggrin:



skiprat said:


> If Niel asks for one more £$&&%£"!!! tutorial, I'm gonna come over there and shoot him myself:biggrin::biggrin:



*AWESOME SKIPPY!!! Once you are done with Neil you are going to have to do a nation wide tour, because I know that I am not the only one who would want to meet you!!!*:biggrin:


----------



## wolftat (Jun 29, 2009)

skiprat said:


> If Niel asks for one more £$&&%£"!!! tutorial, I'm gonna come over there and shoot him myself:biggrin::biggrin:


 Can you write a tutorial on how to shoot a Neil and get away with it, I'm sure it would be a very popular one? :biggrin:


----------



## bfgladden (Jun 29, 2009)

This is a beautiful pen, your work is really amazing.


----------



## Ligget (Jun 30, 2009)

Amazing work indeed, that blank blows your mind!


----------

